# micrologix 1400



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://literature.rockwellautomatio...0012&FamilyId=0088&passedLangVal=EN - English

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=mi...LCs&_odkw=micrologix+pc+cord&_osacat=0&bkBtn=


----------



## Handasee (Dec 18, 2009)

you can also try www.mrplc.com.
Go to their STORE.
They have cables for sale for most plc.
Unfortunately their store is closed until 5 apr 2010


----------

